# New Year's Resolutions



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Here are mine: 

More sprezzatura.

Tighter rotation in my wardrobe to increase repetitions. For instance, I'll wear my Bean Norwegian sweater at least three times per week through February.

Loafers every Friday.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I resolve to stop buying blue OCBDs.

I resolve to sell my two pairs of shoes that don't really fit and only buy one pair to replace them. (anyone out there a 13D?)

I resolve to stop reading the "Ebay Trad Spoilers" thread!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

The classic, drop a few pounds. I lost over a hundred pounds a 2-3 years ago and did a good job keeping them off for a year or so but it has started creeping back. My pants have reached critical mass. : )


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I resolve not to offer my six pairs of Florsheim Imperial gunboats, two shell, on the Exchange. Nor will I be offering the BB 46R butterscotch sport coat in Loro Piana corduroy. Or the BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit in charcoal. Or the HF suit. Or a few other things that have come my way recently.

I would not want to be party to anyone breaking their resolution.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

My resolution is to stop buying so many items for myself. Now to focus on items for my son!


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stop buying shoes that don't fit absolutely perfectly, no matter how great they look or how large the discount.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Now THAT is a great resolution.



joenobody0 said:


> Stop buying shoes that don't fit absolutely perfectly, no matter how great they look or how large the discount.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Drop another 15 or so pounds. I've lost 48 in the last 2 years. Woke up Christmas Eve and finally got into "normal" BMI range. I'd like to get the rest of the belly fat off in the next 6 months or so.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

Stand up straight. This one has haunted me for a while.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey SconnieTrad, are you looking to sell or buy a pair of 13D's? As I'm a 13D if you need to off-load something.:icon_smile_wink:

My resolution: get my bowties into my work clothes rotation more often.



SconnieTrad said:


> I resolve to stop buying blue OCBDs.
> 
> I resolve to sell my two pairs of shoes that don't really fit and only buy one pair to replace them. (anyone out there a 13D?)
> 
> I resolve to stop reading the "Ebay Trad Spoilers" thread!


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Do as my grandmother urged: "Only buy quality, son." This from a woman who was a widower during the Depression and baked cakes and pies (and loansharked) to make her egg money.

Henceforth, I will eschew the temptation of easy bargains on lesser goods and save my pennies in the spirit of delayed gratification.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

Trad-ish said:


> Hey SconnieTrad, are you looking to sell or buy a pair of 13D's? As I'm a 13D if you need to off-load something.:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> My resolution: get my bowties into my work clothes rotation more often.


I'll send you a PM!


----------



## Gords (Nov 15, 2011)

To buy no clothes or shoes for myself this year. I don't need anything, and haven't needed anything for a long time. Still, I find myself buying.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Not making any, but I'll be continuing with the September resolution I already made.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

SconnieTrad said:


> I resolve to stop buying blue OCBDs.
> 
> I resolve to sell my two pairs of shoes that don't really fit and only buy one pair to replace them. (anyone out there a 13D?)
> 
> I resolve to stop reading the "Ebay Trad Spoilers" thread!


I'm 13D and can comfortably wear Alden's Aberdeen last, which I understand is one of the most difficult fits. 
What you have got to sell?


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Going against the tide here and want to add some weight. 175-->185 lean muscle is my goal by next December!


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

Get to the gym more often.

Never buy any grain corrected leather.

Only buy clothes I actually need. 

Donate clothes I don't need.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. My 2012 resolutions to oppose and resist sloth, selfishness and hedonism in my personal life remain essentially the same as in past years, so I will not bore you by repeating them in this present thread!  However, given the rather devastating effect a rotator cuff tear and a popped tendon in my left shoulder (seven weeks back) have had on my resistance training efforts, the single resolution that I will add to the list is to go forward with the surgery to correct those ills. This will be the third time I've done this routine and the orthopedic doc I'm dealing with is now convinced that I am a confirmed idiot for not learning from past mistakes and listening to his advice concerning future exercise efforts!


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

To stop living on the world and start living in it.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

I resolve to do two things 1) follow an old friend's advice to "be the water" and 2) to run better and further.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

cmacey said:


> To stop living on the world and start living in it.


That's a good one.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Do as my grandmother urged: "Only buy quality, son." This from a woman who was a widower during the Depression and baked cakes and pies (and loansharked) to make her egg money.
> 
> Henceforth, I will eschew the temptation of easy bargains on lesser goods and save my pennies in the spirit of delayed gratification.


Wendell would be proud.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm going to be much better about donating things I don't wear or am unsatisfied with. I've been very lucky at the thrifts lately, and I feel like I owe them some support. Also, I'm running out of hangers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Wendell would be proud.


LOL. OK, I've just gotta ask, who's Wendell? :icon_scratch:


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Brooksfan said:


> I'm 13D and can comfortably wear Alden's Aberdeen last, which I understand is one of the most difficult fits.
> What you have got to sell?


I have a 13 D pair of Allen Edmonds MacNeil in shell to sell which brings me to my New Year's resolution, to use this site and ebay to sell items I no longer need or use.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. OK, I've just gotta ask, who's Wendell? :icon_scratch:


It's a reference to his avatar picture.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. My 2012 resolutions to oppose and resist sloth, selfishness and hedonism in my personal life remain essentially the same as in past years, so I will not bore you by repeating them in this present thread!  However, given the rather devastating effect a rotator cuff tear and a popped tendon in my left shoulder (seven weeks back) have had on my resistance training efforts, the single resolution that I will add to the list is to go forward with the surgery to correct those ills. This will be the third time I've done this routine and the orthopedic doc I'm dealing with is now convinced that I am a confirmed idiot for not learning from past mistakes and listening to his advice concerning future exercise efforts!


You sound like you're well on your way to being a veteran powerlifter with all those injuries.

My resolution is to make a year injury free. No torn trapezius, separated shoulder with torn ligaments, ACL sprains, multiple fractures and multiple groin strains for me this year!


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

I would like to think so, Alan. Though I really can't bring myself to emulate his glasses case/pocket protector that he sports often in person.



AlanC said:


> Wendell would be proud.


----------



## tie_guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Good reminder...also sit up straight for me! 



wacolo said:


> Stand up straight. This one has haunted me for a while.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

M Go Crimson said:


> You sound like you're well on your way to being a veteran powerlifter with all those injuries.
> 
> My resolution is to make a year injury free. No torn trapezius, separated shoulder with torn ligaments, ACL sprains, multiple fractures and multiple groin strains for me this year!


LOL, good luck with making those resolutions a reality. As for me, I cannot claim to be a powerlifter, but just an older guy, working my way through my sixties, who apparently isn't bright enough to know when it's time to back off a bit on the weight training.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Sartorially, my resolution is simple and is being carried over from last year: Buy less but buy better quality.

I'm instituting a "1 in, 1 out" policy for dress shirts and polo shirts - if I'm buying a new one, it should only be to replace one that has been worn beyond repair since I have too many that never get worn anyway.

For pants, I'm slowly going through all that I own and altering the ones that don't fit properly (if possible or worth the cost). The ones that don't fit and cannot be altered, or that I just don't see myself wearing anymore, will be finding new homes. No more holding on to stuff indefinitely.

My big goal though is to stop the impulse buys altogether. I need absolutely nothing and there are only a few items out there I _really _want. So I'm giving myself a few weeks to put together a list of items that are "approved" purchases for myself which I will use to remind myself of what my priorities really are. Items already on the list: Alden ravello chukkas, a quality wool (or wool/cashmere blend) top coat.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I'm doing the same as Semper Jeep. I got real carried away last year with impulse buys, and was buying quantity instead of quality. My goal this year is to replace most of the crappy stuff I purchased last year with higher-quality, better fitting items. 

Another one of my resolutions is to get better acquainted with needle and thread to try to make basic alterations, and bow-ties/regular ties myself.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm going to start working bow ties into my rotation. Just ordered my first three from the Cordial Chruchman.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

smujd said:


> I'm going to start working bow ties into my rotation. Just ordered my first three from the Cordial Chruchman.


Great choice.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, good luck with making those resolutions a reality. As for me, I cannot claim to be a powerlifter, but just an older guy, working my way through my sixties, who apparently isn't bright enough to know when it's time to back off a bit on the weight training.


I fear I will never learn this lesson either.


----------



## collegestyleguy (Apr 23, 2011)

My resolutions this year are: to get in better shape and to purchase as many American made goods as possible; ideally from smaller, independent companies.


----------



## CharlesFerdinand (Jun 18, 2010)

Make the perfect gratin dauphinois


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I will try to get 8 hours of sleep as often as I can.

There is always room for a little more Hober in your life.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought that I might resurrect this thread to add my goals for 2013:
1) to finally lose these unwanted pounds
2) to commit to an exercise regimen (see #1)
3) to rid my racks of all Chinese made ties (will work on others garments as well)
4) to be a better husband (not necessarily my #4 goal)
5) to be a more charitable person


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

to not lose my wallet and cellphone again like I did last year
to maybe go back to eating Subway again
to try to go out more often and meet women.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My resolutions in no particular order. 

1) introduce different weight lifting exercises into my current workout routine. 

2) Run further this year a least once a week, I average about 20 to 25 miles per week with my running doing about about 5 miles a day, so this year once a week I want to run 10-12 miles. 

3) Staying out there and meeting more women, I have been dating online for the past year or so, haven't met the right one yet but I'm getting closer I think. 

Of course the usual ones: 

Wardrobe purge all the stuff I don't wear anymore and give to Goodwill. 

Be very strategic on clothing purchases I do make.

Just enjoy the the ride.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

1. Get Married. (Its been 7 years, both of us have been putting it off because of the stress)
2. Tie up as many loose ends as possible.
3. Try to fully fund all of my retirement accounts.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Trevor said:


> 1. Get Married. (Its been 7 years, both of us have been putting it off because of the stress)
> 2. Tie up as many loose ends as possible.
> 3. Try to fully fund all of my retirement accounts.


If she is the right woman, getting married is the best decision you can ever make. I know it was for me!


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

- Get married...in the same position as Trevor above, it's been 7 years (almost 8 for us) too
- Be a better partner...listen better
- Exercise more
- Get settled into my first "real" professional position in my new field
- Try to do as much meaningful professional development as I can
- Another scholarly publication would be nice...but I don't know how realistic that is right now
- Thin out my belongings...it's at a point (especially with my records) where my things have become burdens
- Keep my cigar intake to no more than 1 per week


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Let's see..

1.) Walk on the treadmill at least 3 times a week
2.) Finally get around to finishing "Crime and Punishment" followed by "Ulysses"
3.) Really and truly only buy clothes that are on my "needs" list, or that AAAC members might be interested in
4.) Watch less TV and spend less time in front of glowing screens


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Cuttington III said:


> - Keep my cigar intake to no more than 1 per week


Perish the thought! :eek2:


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm a 13D and Alden Aberdeen and Barrie lasts work fine. What are you looking to sell?


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

To wear a jacket and tie to work a few days a week.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

Quality over quantity! :aportnoy:



smujd said:


> Perish the thought! :eek2:


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm keeping my goals purely realistic this year, no promises I won't keep with the concordant guilt. So my resolutions are: gain weight, keep smoking, waste money


God bless this whole messy crew in & through the new year!


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

phyrpowr said:


> I'm keeping my goals purely realistic this year, no promises I won't keep with the concordant guilt. So my resolutions are: gain weight, keep smoking, waste money


Simple, measurable and realistic ! Best of luck to you!:biggrin:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Cuttington III said:


> Quality over quantity! :aportnoy:


Brave New World, Edition :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

phyrpowr said:


> I'm keeping my goals purely realistic this year, no promises I won't keep with the concordant guilt. So my resolutions are: gain weight, keep smoking, waste money
> 
> God bless this whole messy crew in & through the new year!


LOL. If ever there were a list of resolutions most likely to be kept/achieved, your's is it, Sir. Well done!


----------



## CharlesFerdinand (Jun 18, 2010)

Much the same as in 2012, I'm afraid to say. I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, the clothing one isn't a New Year's thing, really, but I decided yesterday so I'll count it:

- To only buy clothes that will make me better dressed -- this means fewer compromises, and not buying stuff that's completely "off message" for me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. My 2012 resolutions to oppose and resist sloth, selfishness and hedonism in my personal life remain essentially the same as in past years, so I will not bore you by repeating them in this present thread!
> .........


Last years opening comment continues to apply to my 2013 intentions. However, in the interest of adding a bit more specificity to the pledge to resist hedonism in my personal life, I further pledge to make no clothing or footwear purchases beyond accepting the single pair of shoes that I have presently on order, during the course of 2013! LOL. I gotta tell ya, this one strikes great fear and a modicum of doubt deep into my heart!


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

1) No new major clothing purchases until I reach my weight goal.
2) Read 13 books.
3) Unplug from the Matrix a little more often, no cell phone email checking etc.
4) Do a better job at keeping in touch with my brothers.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

My big resolution is to get a handle on my money. I need to see the big picture and spend in a manner that is more responsible long term....unless a pair of shell cordovan boots in my size....arghhh!


----------



## SartoriallyCavalier (Dec 12, 2012)

Being relatively new to the forum, I will take this opportunity to introduce myself.

I am a 24-year-old Southern-educated Yankee and recent convert to Tradliness, who has finally made the move from my ancestral birthplace of Connecticut to find my fortune (erm, more like find my subsistence) in the District of Columbia.

My resolutions, in roughly preferred chronological order:
1. Find an apartment in DC/NoVA
2. Find a job (will settle for internship, if need be) in the foreign policy field or on the Hill
3. Finish law school apps
4. Thrift a second (charcoal) and third (medium grey) suit--my new-ish navy J. Press suit is lonely
5. Commit to braces-only for my suits
6. Dress well, but do so in an understated manner (I have a bad habit of going straight to loud pieces before getting the essentials)
7. Lose ~30 pounds (I lost 25 last year, only to gain 20 back)
8. Be more organized, more driven, and more brave

Happy New Year, y'all!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Play more guitar

Ignore politics (not always possible, since I have to write about it at times)

Master Davy Wotton's three wet fly presentation, and adapt it to a two-fly system for small streams and rods. Then write about it and crack the freelance fish writer's deal. Never look back, move to Montana and count my money as beautiful women clad only in hip boots and a cheerful expression come to the ranch and ask for help with their knots. 

Ahem.

Do another clothing purge, but only after I get down to 170 pounds and stay there for three months.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

buy new clothes
update wardrobe
try to eat healthy


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

1) Drink more water.

(I prefer obtainable goals for resolutions, last year it was 'see more live music')


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

For the first time ever, in 2012, did I have a successful resolution. In 2012 I resolved to obtain licensure as a P.E.

Having done that, coming up with a resolution for 2013 seems very difficult. hmmm... maybe I'll resolve to come up with a resolution...


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

Clothes based resolution: fit above all else. I have far too many pants that stop above my ankles which is fine for summer, but with socks in the winter is slightly ridiculous. My 2013 motto:" 34" inseam and shirts i can button around my neck or death!"

Otherwise:
-Put on some weight and get back to my 3-day lifting schedule
-Learn Spanish. Well, take some lessons. I'm looking to get out of NY in the next year or so and in the research field, any leg up is an advantage with potential employers
-Also, work on publishing another paper
-Cook more
- Ball hard. Get paid, get money. You know, the standard stuff.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Patrick06790 said:


> Master Davy Wotton's three wet fly presentation, and adapt it to a two-fly system for small streams and rods. Then write about it and crack the freelance fish writer's deal. Never look back, move to Montana and count my money as beautiful women clad only in hip boots and a cheerful expression come to the ranch and ask for help with their knots.


Awesome...


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Patrick06790 said:


> Play more guitar
> 
> Ignore politics (not always possible, since I have to write about it at times)


+1 to both of these. I just picked up a 12 string for Christmas hoping it will make me play more.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drink more and less coffee


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Spend less time on this forum.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I had resolved to buy only one thing this year, a poplin suit from O'Connell's when they go on sale this summer. Then I found a moth hole on a Burberry tweed SC yesterday. And several on my 3/2 sack camel hair SC from Langrock. And even more on my camel hair SC by BB. And even more on my fits-perfectly Oxxford suit. At that point, I stopped the inspection and started pouring single malt.

In short, I now need a whole heck of a lot of stuff, which really, really sucks.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Has anyone broken their resolutions already ? 

I was supposed to be not making impulse buys but I 'accidentally' ordered some gloves this morning...

90 hours....not a great effort :redface:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Haffman said:


> Has anyone broken their resolutions already ?
> 
> I was supposed to be not making impulse buys but I 'accidentally' ordered some gloves this morning...
> 
> 90 hours....not a great effort :redface:


I have always suspected that you were lacking fortitude. If they were pale yellow you can have a 'pass' this once. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Accept that I can't hit it as far as I used to: use more club.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> Spend less time on this forum.


for me that'll never happen.


----------



## DMB (Jan 2, 2013)

Develop a new vice so that I will have something to resolve to quit in 2014. Best Regards - DMB


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> I have always suspected that you were lacking fortitude. If they were pale yellow you can have a 'pass' this once. :icon_smile_wink:


Pale yellow? No I don't have any of those. Just give me a couple of minutes on the internet with my credit card to sort that out...


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> I had resolved to buy only one thing this year, a poplin suit from O'Connell's when they go on sale this summer. Then I found a moth hole on a Burberry tweed SC yesterday. And several on my 3/2 sack camel hair SC from Langrock. And even more on my camel hair SC by BB. And even more on my fits-perfectly Oxxford suit. At that point, I stopped the inspection and started pouring single malt.
> 
> In short, I now need a whole heck of a lot of stuff, which really, really sucks.


32 that is a disaster! Any ideas about how or when the little b*stards infiltrated your defenses? Truly, after all the time and money spent on my wardrobe that is nightmarish. And I KNOW your collection would put mine (and many others) to shame. My sympathies.


----------



## ballmouse (Jul 30, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> I had resolved to buy only one thing this year, a poplin suit from O'Connell's when they go on sale this summer. Then I found a moth hole on a Burberry tweed SC yesterday. And several on my 3/2 sack camel hair SC from Langrock. And even more on my camel hair SC by BB. And even more on my fits-perfectly Oxxford suit. At that point, I stopped the inspection and started pouring single malt.
> 
> In short, I now need a whole heck of a lot of stuff, which really, really sucks.


Yikes. I'm sorry to hear that! It's always a shame to find nice clothing at the thrift store with holes; I can't imagine how it must feel to see that on your own!

And regarding O'Connell's; I never knew they had sales. Would you happen to know how often they occur?


----------

